# IUI - How many clinic visits per cycle?



## PoisonIvy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, newbie here. I've been reading all the threads and guides and have found some excellent information. We are currently trying to choose between 2 (private) clinics for IUI, and one of the factors is distance: one clinic is about 30 minutes away, the other is 60-90 minutes depending on traffic.

I haven't been able to get any meaningful answer from either clinic about the number of clinic visits required per cycle, and while I'm sure it will vary from place to place, any experiences would be helpful to me. I'm not yet sure whether we will be needing drugs, but I am working on that assumption. Can anyone give me any guidance please?


----------



## wishing and dreaming (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi PoisonIvy, I haven't actually starting any treatment yet but I am due to start DIUI in January. I am sure there are lots of girls on here who will be able to help you. My clinic have told me the following information, although as I haven't started I don't know for sure. 

I will be taking letrozole days 2-7 and triggering ovulation using ovitrelle. I have been told to ring clinic on day 1 to say AF started, then come in for a scan on day 2. I will then have to go for another scan between days 10-12 and then go for the actual basting. So assuming that is correct and all goes to plan I guess including the actual basting I will go to the clinic 3 times. 

I hope that was of some help. 

Ps my clinic is about 45-50 mins drive away and the actual basting is an 1 hour and a half on the train.!


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello PoisonIvy

It depends what protocol they put you on, with me I had to call them when AF arrived then on day 17 cycle start down regulation, then approx 13 days after that had to go in for blood test to check baseline and if ok start injections which would help my follies grow, then after 8 days go in every other day for scan and blood test until they felt I was ready for basting.

Wishing you all the best hunni

Beanie xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

PoisonIvy - on my natural IUI cycles I only had to visit clinic on day of IUI (just had to phone on day 1 cycle and on day I got positive ovulation test to make appointment for IUI).  On my clomid cycles, I had to visit clinic on day 2 (for baseline scan and to collect prescription for meds), day 9 (to see how things were progressing), then visits would be on day 11, 13 etc until ready for trigger and IUI 2 days later (For first clomid cycle - scans day 2, 9, 12 (as day 11 fell on Sunday and clinic closed, IUI on day 14.  On second clomid cycle - scans day 2, 9 and IUI on day 11).

Hope this is helpful, wishing you loads of luck for your upcoming cycle     

Some1

xx


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 26, 2010)

wishing & dreaming, Beanie and Some1, thank you all so much for your replies. They were all very helpful, and much appreciated. 

wishing & dreaming, best of luck with your upcoming DIUI.

I will probably have further questions, so I'll look forward to getting to know you all over the coming months. Thanks again. 

Ivy


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome PoisonIvy hope all goes well with whatever clinic you decide on, all clinics and people vary depending on whether you are doing a medicated or natural and whether you are doing injections etc. Some like to monitor you more closely especially on the first to see how you respond, my first i had 4 scans my 2nd i had 5 but some people only have 1 or 2 so be prepared to go to and fro if you have to. Take all factors into account, success rates, costs, how easy you can contact them if you need to etc as i know some never answer the phone! Maybe ask for recommendations on a thread or see if there are any reviews.
Best of luck you are happy with your decision i know i am. Good luck.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Missy123, that's really good advice. I have been reading the reviews of the two clinics on this board, and they have definitely been very helpful to my husband and I in our conversations. Thanks.


----------

